# Pondering an Eclipse AVN2210p w/ Nissan Altima, Palm Centro



## jakerome (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm thinking of buying the <a href="http://www.crutchfield.com/S-GqDfqsgYoiy/App/Product/Item/Main.aspx?i=099AVN2210">Eclipse AVN2210p</a> to use in my new Altima. It seems like a nice system, and looks like it has all the features I want-- CD player, Bluetooth hands-free support, iPod support, and a GPS navigation system, too. Before I buy it, I want to make sure it works with all my gear. So I have a bunch of questions:

1) Will the Eclipse unit (really a TomTom 720, I believe) work with my Sprint Centro? The Centro is very similar to the Palm Treo 755p. What features will be supported? Hands-free is a must, downloading the phone numbers from my phone is desired, and support for TomTom Plus services would be nice. The Centro doesn't show up on <a href="http://www.tomtom.com/phones/compatibility/?intProduct=18">TomTom's</a> list of compatible phones, but the Treo 650 does.
2) How is the sound for the hands-free operation? Can I add an external microphone?
3) Will this unit integrate with the steering wheel controls on my 2007 Altima Hybrid (standard stereo)?
4) How easy is it to install in the Altima? How does it look?
5) How is the iPod interface? 
6) Any thing I should know about the Nav system? It support spoken directions, correct?

Thanks for your help. I'll be checking in.


----------



## acexxxoasis (Dec 8, 2007)

ask crutchfield they have steering wheel control boxes and they should be able to answer these questions.


----------



## jakerome (Jan 12, 2008)

Are there any photos with these aftermarket units installed? How do they look?


----------



## the__razor (Jan 22, 2008)

1) I'm assuming you mean Bluetooth? BT is a set of standards for data sharing so lookup which standards are supported with the GPS and which standards your Centro supports. If they have the same standards, then it will work. 
For example: 'A2DP' is the ftp file-sharing standard for Bluetooth. Other functions (phonebook, handset, stereo earphones, etc...) are named other things.
2)I'd assume sound would be tinny and about on-par with your phone's speakerphone setting. Look into getting a Pioneer (or equivalent) deck with BT of you want it through your speakers. DEH-P790BT is a good deal online.
3) As far as I know, steering wheel controls turn into decorations with aftermarket parts. Some one else might know better though. You could always do some electronics tinkering and make it functional again but that's a different story altogether.
4) Ask the install bay at any electronics store. If they aren't helpful then they don't care about you as a future customer 
5) I'm the wrong one to answer this (unless you buy the above mentioned deck, in which case it works spiffingly!)
6) Check the Tomtom manual


----------



## jakerome (Jan 12, 2008)

I finally got the stereo installed, and it's awesome. I got some pictures up here if anyone is interested. Excellent installation from New Wave Sound (Los Angeles area). Eclipse AVN2210p installation & review


----------



## the__razor (Jan 22, 2008)

Looks great!


----------

